# iBook g4 turns off randomly



## matteo_man (Mar 12, 2006)

I have an ibook g4 running Tiger and it has started to turn the display off on its own making it look as though the mac has shutdown? When I turn it off by holding the power button and turn it back on again (this is the only way to restart it as the screen is black) the fan makes a loud noise but it fails to boot up. This happens several times before it eventually restarts and then it turns off again randomly???

Help!


----------



## stagegurl (Nov 3, 2007)

why won't anyone help us? 
aaaaarrrggghhh!
if u find the answer please let me know!


----------

